# So, who owns a DirecTV satellite dish?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

And, where, who, how do you get your access cards done? I hear tell, some ways are better than others, but I have a friend who can get an "open script" access card whereby he can get all the channels offered. Is there a way to program or download scripts for your own satellite using a Mac?


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Not that I know of... but I am going to try Virtual PC....


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Geez... why not discuss an upcoming bank robbery while you're at it. Last time I checked stealing television programming was a crime.

Plus the fact that DirectTV is an American provider.... so you don't support any television programmer.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, stealing may be a crime, but when you are stealing 78000 channels of crap... well, only the providers are gonna care about that...

Personally, I lost cable back in June and I really haven't missed TV since (Apparently Rogers wanted MONEY for their service. The gall!







). With my Mac, and my DVD collection, if I wanna vegetate for a while, I throw in a flick I like.

I still get to watch a few shows (Buffy, Angel, Firefly and John Doe) due to a friend taping the eps for me and lending me the tape (which, is also technically illegal too).


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Any footballs, frisbees, and satellite signals that fall on my roof are mine to keep. But, I'm not a bad guy, if anybody claims them I'll gladly give them back.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

The reply of a truely ignorant person. Just because it is in the air it isn't yours to take. There's a reason it's encrypted... because you have to purchase the rights to view it.

And living in Canada it is illegal just to subscribe to it... let alone steal it...


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*I got blasted for pirating software.. well, where is the Mayor to blast about stealing satellite TV? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, I'll blast them for the Mayor...  

No pirating software, cable television, satellite television, phone lines, etc...

and a slap with Strongblade's rubber fish for even discussing such pirating...

I too hate the prices we pay for cable TV, for the quality they give us... cough, Rogers... but stealing is stealing.

That reminds me, I've got to phone up Rogers and blast them for my lousy internet bandwidth lately... I used to get almost 700K/sec... lately it's been like a 56K phone line.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm talking about a grey market product, not pirating or stealing. Point of fact, I agree "stealing satellite" is illegal, but that would imply _you could get it legally._ The CRTC has determined where I can get my TV signal from (a duopoly, ExpressVu and StarChoice), in effect they have censored my viewing choices. DirecTV wanted to come into Canada, but they were told, no. I guess, because we would lose "our Canadian identity" if all we viewed were American shows.  Excuse me!? I hardly think taking American shows _and inserting Canadian commercials_ preserves our "identity".

I am not complaing about cost, my choice is what matters. I would love to pay for DirecTV, but the truth remains, I am not allowed to even choose. By the way, I keep basic cable for my "Canadian content" and internet service.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I totally agree with you on the point of American Programming
Most of the TV shows that we get are form the US, and it's kinda funny, I sitll don't want to be a US citizen, have I lost my identity as a Canadian? Hell no, it's all a bunch of crap anyway.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I just did a little more research:

This past spring, the Supreme Court of Canada released a decision, interpreting Section 9(i)(c) of the Radio Communications Act as prohibiting the decoding of all encrypted satellite signals except where authorized by a licensed distributor. Unfortunately, the SCC did not deal with whether Section 9(i)(c) was inconsistent with the Charter of Rights and Freedoms (that guarantees freedom of expression). I've heard that grey marketeers have mounted a constitutional challenge, so until we get a ruling..."Think Different" eh?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

The ruling has been given. It is illegal to sell, distribute and presumably posses American satellite equipment by Canadians. They don't care what you "want" to watch. You are not able to legally watch the American programming.

It isn't that it's censorship. The Canadian channels have purchased the rights to the programming that is shown on the US channels. By you subscribing to the grey or blackmarket service you are not seeing the commercial time they use to recoup their costs. Simple as that.

Don't worry though... they aren't going after customers with their crackdown. They will just have the American provider disconnect your service and leave you with an expensive paperweight. Enjoy...

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Unfortunately, the SCC did not deal with whether Section 9(i)(c) was inconsistent with the Charter of Rights and Freedoms (that guarantees freedom of expression). I've heard that grey marketeers have mounted a constitutional challenge, so until we get a ruling..."Think Different" eh?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

That's where hopefully the crackdown will be hardest. If they set a president by giving a system hacker a long jail sentence it should set a tone for the industry.

At least the thiefs have intermitent service to look forward to.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have to agree with both of you. I have satellite service and I hate having to buy a bundle of music channels in order to get TNN. It used to be called "The Nashville Network" but is now known as "The National Network". It has the very best mix of Star Trek and cool musclecar stuff (beats the heck out of "Speedvision") and yet it is STILL considered a "music channel" by the drones at StarChoice.

I too look forward to being able to pick and choose my individual channel selection on satellite. I have no real intention of pirating anything....but it wouldn't even be a consideration if they would just give me what I want without all of the "add-ons" that I don't want. And DON'T want to pay for.

And I ALSO share PosterBoy's admiration of HBO. I sure wish I could get that on my Canadian CRTC approved dish.

Ah well...both BellExpressVu and StarChoice are losing bags of money and have an accumulated debt that is bigger than some small European nations. Both are being courted by the American suppliers of their programming so I guess it's just a matter of time before they get absorbed into DirectTv or DSS or something.

Then maybe we'll get what we really want, without having to buy all of the stuff that we don't want.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I can honestly say that I've lost respect for some of the members of ehMac...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Moi? I have a legal CRTC approved StarChoice dish. And I pay all applicable fees, ontime. Honest.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

No Macnutt...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Roland:
*I can honestly say that I've lost respect for some of the members of ehMac...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It can't be me,  as Rodney Dangerfield says "I don't get any respect,... no respect... he he". I'd think you'd have to be an older member of ehMac, I'm not old enough to have respect here yet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've had many discussions about this and general consensus amongst my high tech peer group is that when we
1) get the exact mix of channels we want at a buck per channel - minimum say $30
2) get to choose the source of the programming...ie if I want all Italian stations in Italian from Italy...that's what I get.
Then there will be no incentive to pirate...in fact the value of getting a very custom group together goes way up.
The industry has learned this with DVDs and now Playstation games. Pricing it right and giving a good choice means little or no incentive to pirate.

I have little interest in the SuperBowl.... I do like to watch the SuperBowl for the ads...the US ads...not endlessly repeated pablum from CIBC.

I want to listen to LA news, follow a New York election from a New York station complete with ads etc., watch the Rally Monkey ads in Anaheim.

Time shift my day to the west coast.

I DON'T want packages.. I want choice and not be force fed "Canadian content".

There was an article a while back in the Economist about how telephone companies would struggle to package and sell services that essentially world wide were "free". Their long distance lines and switches were completely amortized ( by local call charges of course) and there was no inherent cost difference between phoning next door and next continent.
This is still going on as deals get better and better for both cell and landline.

The "in the air" broadcast genie is seriously out of the bottle and it will be a long while before workable models develop that provide the choice consumers want at a price that the providers can live with.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

My thoughts exactly Macdoc. Personally, I wuld love to make the switch from Shaw to a satelite provider, but on the other hand I would not be able to watch all the channels that I like on satellite, which come from the states (HBO has to be my favorite network.)

When i get to choose channels individually, I will be a very happy man.

--PB


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't think grey market satelite is really being on the up and up. For myself personally, I wouldn't sleep good. I was actually once VERY, very close to getting it, but didn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Roland,

Don't loose respect of the ehMac members, everyone is allowed to have an opinion and in legal terms right now in Canada it is technically not totally illegal. 

Most members here love to start discussion like this that are pretty heated and offer insight into things that are going on.

I might not agree with this one, but it's no reason to loose respect for someone,.. or ehMac..

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Grey market c-band (that is the 10' dish) is technically not illegal. The law states that an american provider cannot supply a signal to a consumer with a canadian address. However, if you have a PO Box in the states, they will send you the bill there.

Loopholes are fun.

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've heard of this as well. As long as you are paying for the signal then you aren't actually pirating anything. It just requires a US mailing address. (again, I should mention here that I have a Canadian StarChoice dish myself)

NOTE: All of the oilrigs I have worked on out in the bush have US satellite dishes. There is usually one per shack. That works out to twenty or thirty US dishes per rig. Sometimes the number is double that, if it is a top class rig. Figure about five hundred+ rigs in Canada. Do the math.

Rig Rats will not accept the crappy and limited Canadian CRTC approved satellite service. I've seen toolpushers and geologists call up the camp supply company and demand that a shack be sent back if it has a Canadian dish installed.They prefer the US sat service about ten to one.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

This loophole only applies to 10 foot C Band and KU Band satellite dishes though. Recent rulings by the courts on cases brought forth by Bell and StarChoice have made it illegal to recieve signals on your 18" digital satelite dish from a source not originating from Canada. Talk about supporting the monopoly, or Duopoloy or whatever you want to call it.

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

According to recent newspaper articles, both Shaw and Rogers (who have the monopoly on sat service in Canada) are heavily in debt and losing bags of money each day. It can only be a matter of time before they get absorbed into the US systems. The CRTC has to get with the program or they will become redundant. According to the polls I have seen....they already are.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*According to recent newspaper articles, both Shaw and Rogers (who have the monopoly on sat service in Canada)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Which satellite service does Rogers own? Star Choice?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaw owns StarChoice... Rogers owns no satellite service.

And by the way... I have no respect for any person who doesn't support our Canadian broacasting system.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Roland:
*I have no respect for any person who doesn't support our Canadian broacasting system.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I can understand why you feel this way, quote: "My name is Roland and I'm a television graphics artist." I guess you feel your job would be in jeopardy?

My choice is what matters, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

_ I guess you feel your job would be in jeopardy?_

You're damn right. When some schmuck either steals or subcribes to a service illegally and it eats away from a legal Canadian service's base I do get mad.

And I wouldn't have a hesitate turning anyone in I knew was stealing or subscribing to a greymarket service. That includes my family. (They know better...)

For more information on the laws as they relate to sattelite dishes visit: http://www.casst-ccvss.ca/


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

WOOHOO! Even your own _family?_

That's pretty serious. Especially when most of the citizens of this country don't seem to share your view on this particular "crime".

I can see turning in somebody for selling crack or something like that....but for grey-market satellite dish use? Seems a bit radical.


(quick, call out the SWAT team!! That guy over there is using a NON CRTC-approved satellite dish!! Throw him in the brig!)


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Point it out again, presently, it's not illegal...

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Not illegal eh... Read this quote from the government website... (important part bolded to make it easier for some to understand)

"The Radiocommunication Act Section 9(1)(c) states: "No person shall...decode an encrypted subscription programming signal or encrypted network feed otherwise than under and in accordance with an authorization from the lawful distributor of the signal or feed". 

This section of the Radiocommunication Act has been the subject of recent court challenges involving retailers who sell American DTH satellite receivers and services in Canada. This resulted in confusion due to differing judgements rendered regarding the interpretation of section 9(1)(c). *A Supreme Court of Canada decision in the case of Bell ExpressVu v. Richard Rex, made on April 26, 2002, confirms that provisions in the Radiocommunication Act forbid the illegal decoding of satellite television programming.*"

Sounds pretty clear to me...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

As I mentioned, the laws apply to digital, and my people have a 10' C-Band dish.

And who is to say that just because some folks have a dish they recieve American signals on they don't support the Canadian market? You can't get local news on NBC. And even if you could, I could never give up on Lloyd (It's like he's talking to me and me alone!).

As it stands, all the channels that I like (HBO, Cinemax, SciFi (the american one)), are not available except through grey market c-band (possibly KU band as well). And it isn't like they aren't paying for it either. 

As it stands right now, I have Shaw Cable here in Vancouver. Lets say I want to watch Frasier, tuesday night at 9.00 on NBC right? well, aparantly not according to Shaw. I watch channel 16, which is NBC, but they run the Global feed instead of the NBC feed, which is crazy annoying because they run all the global ads, including the "up next on global" ones. Problem is that global and NBC have very different schedules, so unless I flip back to the listings channel, I have no idea what is on next. This happens with every american channel that I watch with Shaw cable. They run Canadian feeds instead of american ones, and everything is wrong. 

I dislike the fact that I am being force fed canadian content like this. I'd like to know why. Is is that much cheaper to run the CTV feed at 10pm thursday than NBC? If it wasn't for crap like this maybe there wouldn't be so many discontent users looking for an alternative.

Just my thoughts.

--PB


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

It's called simultanious substitution. They give you the closer Canadian feed of the show that is also airing on the American network.

It's mainly because the Canadian distributor has paid for the rights to air the program to Canadians. Therefore they should be the only channel to be able to sell advertising to us, the viewers.

This is also what happens at Super Bowl time.

That's the main issue with Grey/Blackmarket dishes. The American providers do not have the rights to air the programs to us.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I watch the superbowl for the ads.  I can't see the ads on Canadian television. None of the good ones anyway. 

Broadcasters may be well withing their rights to simultaneously substitute another feed, but that doesn't make it any less annoying at any time of the year. If they don't want me to watch NBC, they shouldn't even list the channel as NBC.

--PB


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

scenario:

I have DishNetwork, DirecTV and Bell ExpressVu (subscribed) - yes, 3 dishes on the roof.

I'm having difficulty determining if it's OK for me to live with a clear conscience. I mean heck, doesn't the Bell subscription balance out the criminal intent of the other services? Or am I subject to legal action from BOTH governments?

It's not something I honestly worry about. Wanna watch grey market? Go ahead.
Think it's criminal? Don't do it. But make sure you come to a COMPLETE stop at the next stop sign!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

It's not like they are going to cart you away in leg holsters. More like cancel your service and leave you with a useless dish.

If you have a hacked card and steal programming... well.. like showering with grizzly men...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mississauga:
*scenario:
I have DishNetwork, DirecTV and Bell ExpressVu (subscribed) - yes, 3 dishes on the roof.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boy, you've really joined the spaceage. Your place is going to start looking like a cable provider.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Posterboy:
*scenario:
As it stands right now, I have Shaw Cable here in Vancouver. Lets say I want to watch Frasier, tuesday night at 9.00 on NBC right? well, aparantly not according to Shaw. I watch channel 16, which is NBC, but they run the Global feed instead of the NBC feed, which is crazy annoying because they run all the global ads, including the "up next on global" ones. Problem is that global and NBC have very different schedules, so unless I flip back to the listings channel, I have no idea what is on next. This happens with every american channel that I watch with Shaw cable. They run Canadian feeds instead of american ones, and everything is wrong. "
* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have to say I hate this too. Give me the channel I paid for. Every so often they also screw up the switchover.

Of course when you get Rogers HDTV channels, they can't do this on the HDTV channels because there are NO Canadian HDTV channels to substitute with.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mississauga:
*scenario:
I have DishNetwork, DirecTV and Bell ExpressVu (subscribed) - yes, 3 dishes on the roof.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boy, you've really joined the spaceage. Your place is going to start looking like a cable provider.



> Originally posted by Posterboy:
> [QB]scenario:
> As it stands right now, I have Shaw Cable here in Vancouver. Lets say I want to watch Frasier, tuesday night at 9.00 on NBC right? well, aparantly not according to Shaw. I watch channel 16, which is NBC, but they run the Global feed instead of the NBC feed, which is crazy annoying because they run all the global ads, including the "up next on global" ones. Problem is that global and NBC have very different schedules, so unless I flip back to the listings channel, I have no idea what is on next. This happens with every american channel that I watch with Shaw cable. They run Canadian feeds instead of american ones, and everything is wrong. "
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

I had Rogers for both modem and TV and they priced themselves out of the market I would have to pay 33% more for the same service with Rogers on the TV side. 
The local Penny Saver had a large block ad this week for HUD cards and programming and service. 

The address was "[email protected]

Now that is chutzpa


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>I would have to pay 33% more for the same service with Rogers on the TV side<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

33% more than who? ExpressVu? StarChoice? Because if it's either greymarket or blackmarket (well.. I guess that really would be cheaper..) then it isn't a valid comparison.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 4, 2002)

From what I've seen and heard most (but not all) DTV users in Canada are also subscribers to one of the two Canadian services or cable.

These are TV viewers that demand variety. I've had a DTV system, not currently using it. The programming was much better than anything offered in Canada. I've had Star Choice and now I have the complete programming package from Expressview. 

If I ever fire up my DTV system I will always keep my Canadian system active for Canadian news, weather, sports etc. Gotta have TSN for CFL and Curling.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Have to agree with SOLID here. I've had DTV while at wellsite, it's on 24hrs a day in the lab unit (_thousands of hours watching it_) and I currently own a StarChoice system here at home (two of them ,actually)

There is NO comparison. The US system is , far and away, the better choice for variety of programming and content.

I am actually thinking of picking up a DTV dish for just this reason. I will keep my StarChoice current for local and Canadian content.

DTV systems are everywhere at this end of Canada. They are being openly sold and serviced out here. You just have to pay the bill through a US address.

You could hit the USA with a Frisbee from where I sit right now. Next island over, and slightly to the left. 

Sorry Roland, just the way it is.

And I've never heard of anyone being prosecuted for using an American dish, especially when they are paying full price for the service each month. Not here, anyway. Not in Alberta either. There's gotta be hundreds and hundreds of them on the drill rigs.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>
And I've never heard of anyone being prosecuted for using an American dish, especially when they are paying full price for the service each month. Not here, anyway. Not in Alberta either. There's gotta be hundreds and hundreds of them on the drill rigs.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It doesn't matter if no one has been prosecuted. (They go after the sellers of the equipment first..) It's still illegal to subscribe to grey or black market dishes.

It's good to see so few people take the moral high ground these days. It sure tells the character of people.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

No need to get snippy. Just because some people are frustrated with the crappy choices available in this country and decide to look elsewhere.

If Canadian content providers gave the customers what they want, then most of the grey/blackmarket subscribers would switch back.

--PB


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Let's not judge others' morality, hmmm?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

In Canada there are only 2 legal choices for television... satelitte/cable or a backyard antenna... the rest are illegal.. simple as that...


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm open to equal access to all the services in the market. But I'm also for giving the services located inside Canada an extra advantage against services that have 10-50x the budget of our services.

That is all the is in place now. Without it we would lose the few windows to Canadian culture that remain.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That is the argument so far. We must presrve "Canadian Culture". That's why the CBC has a budget of One BILLION Dollars per year. 

Too bad most Canadians don't watch it.

Last figures I heard of for the CBC was something like 18% of Canadians actually tune in regularly.

Seems like a giant waste of scarce resources to me. 

Personally, I would rather see this money put into supporting Canadian productions (GOOD ones....not some dreck thought up by bureaucrats for political reasons).

Good content shines through. The best stuff gets around by word of mouth and then EVERYONE starts watching. The hype machine cannot make a turkey into a hit, no matter how hard they push.

Good homegrown programming would rapidly rise to the top and be seen by more people across this land. This would do far more to promote Canadian Culture than all of the CRTC rules and CBC budgets.

Because _then_ they might actually have an _audience_!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The CRTC is way out of touch with the people it is supposed to serve. I agree with Posterboy, if the Canadian satellite providers were able (or allowed by the CRTC) to provide the kind of content that most Canadians seem to want to watch....then we wouldn't be having this conversation.

Canadians watch mostly non-Canadian content, even when it is on a "legal" Canadian dish or a backyard antenna. The sooner that the CRTC gets real and changes the rules to reflect the reality all around them, then the sooner we can all start to enjoy the kind of selection that we really want. 

And the sooner that we don't have to worry about breaking some ill-concieved "law" that was promoted by a government that is totally out of touch with the people. They like to play "pretend' on a number of fronts, for political reasons, and this is just one of them.

Sorry Roland....just the way it is.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Don;t get me wrong, CBC has some great content but there are a lot of shows that I like that are not made in Canada.

What does CSI give me? One hour every week of entertainment that does not suffer from the same brain power defciency that a lot of other shows have these days.

CSI is entertainment, The Fifth Estate is news and discussion. two very different areas of television. For the record, I hate pretty much every American News Magazine show that I have ever seen.

--PB


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Just a minor point...
Roland wrote:
"... In Canada there are only 2 legal choices for television... satelitte/cable or a backyard antenna... the rest are illegal.. simple as that... "

Besides Subscriber-Based closed dishes (eg ExpressVu), broadcast TV and Authorized Cable systems, there are absolutely no restrictions in Canada on recieving direct satellite feeds (ie the "big dish"). You are free to subscribe to any of the channels and watch about a hundred free feeds. The big advantage here is all the fee-based channels (say, MTV or ESPN) charge less than you pay from your CRTC-authorized providers, and allow 1, 3, 6 or 12 month subscriptions. No "bundling" of the good with the bad.

If you really want TV for less, and have the room, you can pick up a system used for nearly nothing these days. About 90% of "Basic" cable or sat feeds come from these big dishes for free and are then resold to you for a profit. And there are hundreds of channels available that you can't get on ANY of the other options.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I think PosterBoy is right. American news is mostly sensationalistic hype and skips quite lightly over the subject matter in the short bits of airtime between the masses of commercials.

Nobody does real news stuff like the CBC and the BBC. I watch the National almost every night and I never miss the Fifth Estate.

But I don't think that they are worth a Billion dollars per year, PLUS all of the advertising revenue they bring in.

That is one huge heap of cash. Our cash.

Most of it could be better spent and we could STILL have Peter Mansbridge and the Fifth Estate. CTV has excellent news coverage and W5....and it exists without a huge state subsidy. Why can't the CBC?

BTW-many of my American friends also watch the CBC and CTV for its outstanding news coverage. They recognise good stuff when they see it.

But most of them don't watch all of the other stuff that CBC airs. Neither do most Canadians.


----------



## dtvman (Apr 19, 2009)

Roland said:


> Shaw owns StarChoice... Rogers owns no satellite service.
> 
> And by the way... I have no respect for any person who doesn't support our Canadian broacasting system.
> 
> It's as simple as that.


maybe if canada spend a few bucks on making good programs then we might want to watch them but classics like black fly just dont cut it...and i hope you all who support canadian broadcasting only watch cbc and never watch nbc, cbs. abc etc...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

New record. Reviving a six and one half year old thread.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Seeing those Gerry MacNutt posts did spark some fond memories of the good ol' days. 

_(wow, it was actually 8 months before I even signed up!)_ :yikes:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, the MacNutt posts did stir some thoughts. I'd been around for a year and a half then, but didn't post in that thread. I guess that was before I had satellite TV.


----------



## kensars (Mar 1, 2011)

Pirating directv or dish is robbery?
What about the fact that we are paying for 150 channels and 99% of households don't watch but, 10 of those channels on a regular basis. Therefore, paying for 140 or more channels that they don't use. I personally only watch 7 channels but, I am forced to pay for the other 143 channels that I don't watch. That certainly fall under the auspicies of ROBBERY!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

